# Dutch's baked beans



## phinfan (Aug 16, 2007)

I've read several comments on Dutch's baked beans, so I couldn't resist.  I tried them today with some abt's, zucchini. and some chicken, first time I have had a full smoker.  Sorry no pics, got to busy.  Hey Dutch, fantastic recipe.  I'll be makin them often


----------



## javajoe (Aug 16, 2007)

Yea Rick, they are great. I was going to make some tonight but ran out of time. Damn


----------



## brennan (Aug 16, 2007)

I just might have to make a spot on my smoker for some o them this weekend.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 16, 2007)

My favorite recipe on the site.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 16, 2007)

We love the beans also.......great recipe.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 16, 2007)

Dutch's beans are incredible! The only thing I did different to them is I used pineapple rings instead od chunks. I chunked up all but three of the rings and mixed them in. Then, I placed the three remaining rings on top of the beans, with a cherry in the hole of each... just a little eye candy!


----------



## squeezy (Aug 16, 2007)

Makin' some Saturday ... think I'll turn the heat on them a bit 'cause the missus don't care for beans much ... so heck, I'll make 'em my way! WoooHoooo!
BTW, I like the pineapple substituted with Mango cubes ... Man is that good!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2007)

phinfan;76572 said:
			
		

> I've read several comments on Dutch's baked beans, so I couldn't resist. I tried them today with some abt's, zucchini. and some chicken, first time I have had a full smoker. Sorry no pics, got to busy. _*Hey Dutch, fantastic recipe. I'll be makin them often*_[/quote]
> 
> Glad you liked the recipe, phin- seems like I can't even look at my smoker without one of the kids asking if I'm going to make my beans.


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 19, 2007)

i modified the recipe, so now it is "chris' kinda wicked beans". i use jeff's sauce instead of ketchup. instead of a fresh diced jalapeno, i use a can of diced green peppers (the mild). i omit the pineapple, and don't measure anything. i just pour in some brown sugar, and pour in some of the sauce. i also leave out the bell pepper and bacon. i sometimes add some of a fatty.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 20, 2007)

The possibilitys are infinite for beans .... praise the lord !


----------



## hhookk (Aug 20, 2007)

I made the beans for the first time today also. Modified it a little bit. Used Bonesuckin sauce instead of ketchup. Used crushed pineapple instead of chunks and added 3 garlic cloves. They were awesome. Thank you Dutch for sharing this great recipe with us. Also made some abt's and a small boneless pork roast. Yum.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 20, 2007)

I'lll be making a big pan of Dutch's bean on tuesday to take to a friends house warming party. Hopefully we woun't gas ourselves out of the new house, or cause any undue peeling of wallpaper. They're a hit everytime I make them.


----------



## brennan (Aug 20, 2007)

My wife claims to not like baked beans, I put some of these beans in her face and she loved em! flippin' sweet recipe dutch!


----------



## skinnerc06 (Aug 20, 2007)

if it aint broke dont fix it


----------

